
University investigating duplicated images in retracted paper - doener
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/10/26/biologists-investigating-duplicated-images-in-retracted-paper/
======
doener
(The title is a quote from the comments)

~~~
dang
From the HN guidelines: "Please use the original title unless it is misleading
or linkbait."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was “Scientific discussion goes out the door the moment the
lawyers enter”.)

